# Pics of Red growing up (I will keep thread updated)



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

7 1/2 weeks when I first got him

















8 weeks








9weeks








10 weeks








11 weeks









12 weeks 








13 weeks
















14 weeks


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Jodie,

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for sharing the pictures of Red, cute as a bug. Keep on posting his pictures it will be fun watching him grow up.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

He is pretty dang adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks I love taking pics of him growing, he has already growing into such a handsome little man, He makes me one proud mama already


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ohhh yup, he is freaking cute!!


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> ohhh yup, he is freaking cute!!


Thanks I think so too! He might drive me nuts at times but its all worth it


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

He's going to be a looker.. I see you went ahead with the crop. It will turn out nice


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

Raiderblue said:


> He's going to be a looker.. I see you went ahead with the crop. It will turn out nice


Thanks & yep, they are lookin real good right now, hopefully tomorrow morning when he gets his 16 week shots they take the tape off for the final time, he got it off once and one tip started curling so they re-taped them.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

at the vet getting his ears re-taped he likes the scale lol


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the latest pictures Jodie. Red continues to be a stunner. 

Joe


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He is getting big quick and looks great!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is so handsome! Turning out awesome.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

You sure do have a good looking boy He is getting big!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks!! hes 40+ lbs at 18 1/2 weeks


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Cute pup Jodie. His ears look great!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Cute picture Jodie and Red looks good too. LOL. Thanks for the new pic.

Joe


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I appreciate all of the complements, as does Red, hes quite the ham lol


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

*My best friend*


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

*he is 6 months tmrw!*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

